# G.Skill - Sniper oder G.Skill RipjawsX???



## Charismatic Enigma (12. Juli 2011)

Hallo liebes G.Skill Team wie oben schon erwähnt würde mich mal intressieren worin der Unterschied zwischen den beiden angebotenen RAM's liegt,da ich mir ein neues System zulegen wollte und mit G.Skill Speicher immer gut gefahren bin und zufrieden war,wollte ich nun von Euch wissen welcher besser ist und worin der Unterschied bei diesen beiden Modulen liegt. Zum einen haben wir die 

G.Skill - Sniper: G.SKILL-Products

und einmal die

G.Skill - RipjawsX: G.SKILL-Products

So wie ich das hier lese sind es bei beiden Speicher jeweils 7-8-7-24-2N Timings bei 1.6V Spannung, oder gibt es Unterschiede beim Thema "Übertakten" welcher Speicher ist zum Overclocking besser geignet und gibt es Unterschiede bei der KÜhlung,ist die RipjawsX-Serie besser gekühlt als die Sniper-Reihe??? Mein System wird folgendes sein:

CPU: i7 2600K
Mainboard: ASRock P67 Fatal1ty Professional
Grafikkarte: Evga GTX 580 Superclocked
RAM: 8GB 1600 MHZ RipjawsX oder Sniper 
Kühlung: Selbstgebaute WAKÜ
Nutzen des Speichers: Der Ram soll gut zum zocken und übertakten sein,da der PC sowieso übertaktet wird und am meisten damit gezockt wird , nur welcher ist jetzt besser der Sniper oder die RipjawsX, und vor allen dingen worin liegt der Unterschied bei den beiden,freue mich auf Antworten und Erklärungen.

greetz Enigma


----------



## CyVeR [G.Skill] (12. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

beide Speicher sind zum Übertakten und Gaming geeignet. Der einzigste Unterschied liegt in den Heatspreadern (Kühlblechen) und deren Design.

Also such dir einfach den aus, der die besser gefällt 



gruß


----------



## MrWan (22. September 2011)

Hallo,

da meine Frage, bis auf das eingesetzte System, sehr ähnlich ist, nutze ich diesen Thread für meine Frage.
Ich hoffe das geht in Ordnung.

Ich denke derzeit darüber nach 1-2 Kits von diesen G.SKILL-Products oder diesen G.SKILL-Products
zu erwerben, also 8 oder 16GB.

Die Module sollen zunächst auf einem Asus P7P55D-E Deluxe arbeiten.
Später womöglich auf einem AMD-System.

Da auf der Homepage bei den Ripjaws-x lediglich Sandybridge-Mainboards aufgeführt sind und die Rams dafür optimiert sein sollen,
frage ich mich, ob ich mit diesen Rams fernab von SandyBridge eher Probleme bekommen werde, als mit den Sniper-Modulen?

Laut einigen Aussagen sollen sich die Rams lediglich durch die Heatspreader voneinander unterscheiden - Wieso dann die Unterscheidung
seitens G.Skill auf der Produktseite und die bei den Ripjaws aufgeführte SB-Optimierung?
Unterscheiden sie sich in den hinterlegten Sub-Timings/SPD/XMP oder gibt es tatsächlich keinen Unterschied bezüglich Kompatibilität/Chips usw?

/**Edit:
Hatte ich ganz vergessen: Da unterschiedliche Angaben in Tests gemacht wurden - Haben die Ripjaws-X tatsächlich eine etwas geringere Bauhöhe?
*/

Grüße


----------



## MrWan (23. September 2011)

Will G.Skill nichts mehr verkaufen?
Schade, vielleicht sollte ich mich zur Abwechslung doch einmal bei Corsair umsehen.


----------



## xTc (24. September 2011)

Der Speicher sollte sowohl auf AMD- als auch auf Intel-Systemen laufen.
Ich habe andere Sniper und die laufen auf beiden Plattformen ohne Probleme.


----------



## CyVeR [G.Skill] (26. September 2011)

xTc schrieb:


> Der Speicher sollte sowohl auf AMD- als auch auf Intel-Systemen laufen.
> Ich habe andere Sniper und die laufen auf beiden Plattformen ohne Probleme.


 

Genau so sieht es aus.

Unsere Speicher sind von den Plattformen her auch abwertskompatibel.

DIe RipjawsX- sowie Sniper-Serie läuft genau so gut auf P55 oder AMD Plattformen.
Eventuell muss die Spannung auf 1,65V angehoben werden, was selbstverständlich
im Garantiebereich liegt.


----------



## OctoCore (26. September 2011)

CyVeR [G.Skill] schrieb:


> DIe RipjawsX- sowie Sniper-Serie läuft genau so gut auf P55 oder AMD Plattformen.
> Eventuell muss die Spannung auf 1,65V angehoben werden, was selbstverständlich
> im Garantiebereich liegt.


 
Gilt das auch für die 1,25V-Snipers?


----------



## CyVeR [G.Skill] (27. September 2011)

Ja das gilt auch für die Lowvoltage Speicherkits!


----------



## OctoCore (28. September 2011)

Danke für die Info.


----------



## MrWan (28. September 2011)

CyVeR [G.Skill] schrieb:


> Genau so sieht es aus.
> 
> Unsere Speicher sind von den Plattformen her auch abwertskompatibel.
> 
> ...


 
Also sind die beiden Speicher wirklich bis auf die aufgesetzten Heatspreader absolut identisch (inkl. Subtimings, usw)?

Ich frage deshalb so explizit nach Unterschieden, da ich einige Reviews gelesen habe, in denen den Sniper-Modulen stets ein höheres OC-Potential
zugesprochen wurde.

Dann noch zu meiner anderen Frage weiter oben zu den Höhenunterschieden zwischen Snipern und Ripjaws-x:
Sind die Ripjaws-x tatsächlich 0,2cm flacher als die Sniper-Module?


----------



## CyVeR [G.Skill] (30. September 2011)

Ja das ist richtig, die RipjawsX sind in etwa um diese 0,2cm flacher als die Sniper.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (21. November 2011)

hallo cyver,habe ein andere frage und zwar kann ich folgendes g skill kit die sniper serie um genau zu sein,mit intel i7 2600K laufen lassen da intel ja nur 1.5V für den speichercontroller in der cpu angibt aber die sniper ja mit 1.6V laufen,g skill schirebt ja designed for 2nd generation intel processors aber die frage ist ja ob man damit etwas kaputt machen kann??? laufen die speicher eigentlich permanent mit 1.6V oder bis maximal 1.6V nur bei overclücking???

hier mein kit welches ich ins auge gefasst habe:

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit G.Skill Sniper PC3-12800U CL7-8-7-24 (DDR3-1600)

ps welches kit ist zum takten besser geeignet 7er timings oder 9er timings???

LG enigma


----------



## CyVeR [G.Skill] (21. November 2011)

Hallo,

also erstmal das C7 Kit ist besser zum übertakten geeignet, da die niedrigen Timings auch bessere Chncen für höhere Taktraten vorraussetzen.
Weiterhin ist es bei Overclocking-Kits nicht unüblich das eien höhere Spannung angesetzt wird, als von Intel oder auch AMD vorgegeben.


gruß


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (21. November 2011)

CyVeR [G.Skill] schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also erstmal das C7 Kit ist besser zum übertakten geeignet, da die niedrigen Timings auch bessere Chncen für höhere Taktraten vorraussetzen.
> Weiterhin ist es bei Overclocking-Kits nicht unüblich das eien höhere Spannung angesetzt wird, als von Intel oder auch AMD vorgegeben.
> ...



heisst das jetzt dass ich die sniper mit 1.6V für meine sandy bridge 2600K nehmen kann ohne etwas kaputt zu machen zwecks spannung??? will mir ja nicht meine cpu schrotten?!


----------



## CyVeR [G.Skill] (22. November 2011)

Wie schon gesagt braucht unser Overclocking-Speicher etwas mehr Spannung als herkömmliche Speichermodule.
Das ist nicht ungewöhnlich. Unsere Technik hat Dauerbelastungstest mit der Sandybridge und den Snipers/RipjawsX 
durchgeführt und konnte keine Beschädigungen an der CPU Feststellen.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (22. November 2011)

CyVeR [G.Skill] schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt braucht unser Overclocking-Speicher etwas mehr Spannung als herkömmliche Speichermodule.
> Das ist nicht ungewöhnlich. Unsere Technik hat Dauerbelastungstest mit der Sandybridge und den Snipers/RipjawsX
> durchgeführt und konnte keine Beschädigungen an der CPU Feststellen.


 
na dann steht ja einem neuen ram kauf  nichts im wege!!!


----------



## CyVeR [G.Skill] (23. November 2011)




----------

